# Codebrowser, wo gibts den?



## Grisu (14. September 2002)

Hi.
Also mein problem ist folgendes, ich hab mal was von nem Codebrowser gehört (ihr wisst was ich mein, das statt der PAge den Quellcode darstellt). so nun hab ich das brav bei Google eigegeben und auch was gefunden, aber leider nur dead-links. Meine Frage, hat einer von euch sowas?? wenn ja woher??
THX Grisu


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

> hat einer von euch sowas??


ja.



> wenn ja woher??


gerade extra für dich programmiert. 

download

hat zwar kein syntax-highlighting, aber es reicht, um den quelltext direkt anzuzeigen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Nun gut, aber serverseitig ausgeführte Scripte wird das Programm wohl kaum darstellen können, sondern nur den generierten Quelltext und den kann man sich ja auch so anschauen. Werde es trotzdem mal testen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

natürlich kann man damit keine serverseitigen scripte anzeigen. wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn man damit an zugangsdaten von datenbanken, etc. kommen könnte. 
das programm läuft über das http-protokoll, also kriegt man damit den gleichen code, der auch an einen browser geliefert werden würde.


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. September 2002)

Ist mir schon klar. Wollte nur diese Anmerkung machen, nicht dass jemand sich was falsches dabei denkt. _HTML- und Co. können gezeigt werden, nicht aber PHP/ASP usw._


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

ja, das wollte ich eigentlich auch sofort schon mit dazu schreiben.
aber ich hab das programm in weniger als 5 minuten geschrieben, sieht man wahrscheinlich auch. 
und da hab ich das wohl doch vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Grisu (15. September 2002)

Das man serverseitige Scripte nicht anzeigen kann war mir schon klar. Wollt das auch nur mal so haben um nen bißl rumzuspielen. THX nochmal


----------

